# **new boarder recommendations?**



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi, I went snowboarding last Saturday and wow I am hooked. I've gone 3 times now and finally learned how to link turns and stop after a lot of falling :laugh: now that i can enjoy boarding, I plan on getting my own. I'm going again next Friday with a few friends who know how to board. I can't wait! 

I think it's now time for me to get my own gear. I read some previous posts regarding boards, bindings, and boots for beginners. I looked at The House Boardshop Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing Skate Shoes since thats where a lot of people recommend. I've looked at the website and found 2 boards that I like.
Forum Recon
Sims Revolver 157cm
I'm still not sure about what bindings to get. As for boots, which ones are comfortable and are not too expensive? I am probably going to go to a ski/snowboard shop and try some on but what brands do you recommend? also what other things are necessary for owning a snowboard? I don't want to spend over $400 USD for board, binding, and boots.


I am:
5'10"
150 lbs.
18 years old.
shoe size = 11

thanks for your help guys!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Forum Recon

better base and more effective edge


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

any recommendations on bindings or boots?

how are these bindings?

Forum Recon

Ride LS


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Ride LS is what i would buy


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

so I found a great deal for a Ride Control board. but I don't know what size to get. should I get the 155 cm or the 158 cm?

which one is better for a beginner/intermediate boarder

Ride Control
Ride Fleetwood?

also how are Ride EX bindings? I've found them for 90.00 new.


----------

